# How do you beat the fly by night tree people



## Anistontree152 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am a climber and on my home I look and see a ladder up in the tree about 40 foot tied to the tree and a guy standing up on it losing down what looked like a roll of yarn to lower a limb so I stop to check. It out and they are operetta ting out the back of a explorer woth Poulan chain saw the guy says well first no teeth and he says someone stole his spurs and equipment and the guy up on he ladder as me if I know a guy he met in jail the tree is between a fence and a house my question is how do you stop people like this from posing as tree removal experts ? It just irritates me


----------



## adventurebob (Feb 25, 2014)

capitalism baby! as long as some one is willing to hire them, they will always be around. Well at least until Darwinism takes over.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 26, 2014)

Anistontree152 said:


> I am a climber and on my home I look and see a ladder up in the tree about 40 foot tied to the tree and a guy standing up on it losing down what looked like a roll of yarn to lower a limb so I stop to check. It out and they are operetta ting out the back of a explorer woth Poulan chain saw the guy says well first no teeth and he says someone stole his spurs and equipment and the guy up on he ladder as me if I know a guy he met in jail the tree is between a fence and a house my question is how do you stop people like this from posing as tree removal experts ? It just irritates me




Do what?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't bid against them, set yourself apart. I never worry about hacks.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 8, 2014)

Just wait till there up the tree and run in with a saw quick and cut the whole tree down. Jk. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## millbilly (Mar 8, 2014)

Why you gotta imply that only hacks run poulans? Makes me wonder who might be calling the kettle black. Look at my avatar, no rope, no spurs as you call them, and a poulan at my feet.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Mar 29, 2014)

I would pay no attention to the fly-by-nighters. They come and go like the leaves dropping in the fall and reappearing in the spring. They're never around long term, just replaced by another sometime down the line. They think throwing low-ball bids is the way to go to get jobs and that works briefly, but eventually the business has to make money to advance. This is where they go off and try something else.
=============================



millbilly said:


> Why you gotta imply that only hacks run poulans?



I read through all the post twice and didn't see anyone saying that only hacks run poulans. I saw "a" reference to a guy who most likely sounds like a hack to me that had a chainsaw that was a poulan.

The reference has stuck around for a long while because it's the type of saw you can get at about anywhere for cheap as it's practically expendable, so to speak, because it's so cheap... price-wise. I knew of a local place here that had brand new poulans he bought on sale somewhere and had 7 of them. He sold them for $75 each. I think there were around 40cc saws. By the time I thought about getting one for a chipper saw, they were gone. People who are serious about tree service and similar, usually use the top equipment to do the job. Stihl, Husqvarna, Jonsered, Dolmar, Makita and Echo are tops in my mind. Guys that are thinking short time aren't interested in investment, but cost.

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## millbilly (Mar 29, 2014)

StihlRockin' said:


> I would pay no attention to the fly-by-nighters. They come and go like the leaves dropping in the fall and reappearing in the spring. They're never around long term, just replaced by another sometime down the line. They think throwing low-ball bids is the way to go to get jobs and that works briefly, but eventually the business has to make money to advance. This is where they go off and try something else.
> =============================
> 
> 
> ...


When you get a chance do a little research on a poulan 505. Now if he would have said, "WILD THING", I would have had a better understanding.


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 30, 2014)

Anistontree152 said:


> I am a climber and on my home I look and see a ladder up in the tree about 40 foot tied to the tree and a guy standing up on it losing down what looked like a roll of yarn to lower a limb so I stop to check. It out and they are operetta ting out the back of a explorer woth Poulan chain saw the guy says well first no teeth and he says someone stole his spurs and equipment and the guy up on he ladder as me if I know a guy he met in jail the tree is between a fence and a house my question is how do you stop people like this from posing as tree removal experts ? It just irritates me


Those people go to cutting grass when it start growing after they do a job thats gas or cig.or beer money or they do scrap metal have shovel shoveling snow they do not do one thing They do any thing that is quick money. They like a fly they annoy people


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 30, 2014)

StihlRockin' said:


> I would pay no attention to the fly-by-nighters. They come and go like the leaves dropping in the fall and reappearing in the spring. They're never around long term, just replaced by another sometime down the line. They think throwing low-ball bids is the way to go to get jobs and that works briefly, but eventually the business has to make money to advance. This is where they go off and try something else.
> =============================
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen some fly by nighters with Stihl. In my area they call me a loose lim after the fly by nighters get there up front money they don;t come back and clean up there mess so they call me. My wife and I have about $300.000.00 worth of equipment and I would't climb a tree for it. I marvel at you guys running around up in them trees like a bunch of monkeys not me.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 30, 2014)

Do what?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 30, 2014)

[emoji15]


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 30, 2014)

Anistontree152 said:


> I am a climber and on my home I look and see a ladder up in the tree about 40 foot tied to the tree and a guy standing up on it losing down what looked like a roll of yarn to lower a limb so I stop to check. It out and they are operetta ting out the back of a explorer woth Poulan chain saw the guy says well first no teeth and he says someone stole his spurs and equipment and the guy up on he ladder as me if I know a guy he met in jail the tree is between a fence and a house my question is how do you stop people like this from posing as tree removal experts ? It just irritates me


 That's a beautifully worded post.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Oct 22, 2014)

We had a guy that was a thorn in the side of all of us that take our industry seriously.
He called him self "The Tree Fella" 
One thing led to another I bid a huge job that involved Defensable space and fuel reduction from around a dwelling, many hazards and really complex rigging required. This joker came in with a number that was less than 40% of my price and on the 2nd tree he cutt it, it set back broke the itty bitty hinge and fell back on his company vehicle (1989 ford Tarus wagon) lol I got to go back and do the job for the original price plus $ 1325 for insurance removal of the 44" spruce tree from that Fellas car! Carma baby they will get theirs!


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Oct 26, 2014)

I dont sell myself as the cheapest. I bid jobs at what I think is a fair price and explain to the customer why I think it is a fair price. When someone comes along and offers a crazy lowball price the customer usually wonders how the job can be done safely for so cheap.


----------



## blades (Nov 29, 2014)

low ballers not limited to tree work exists in all trades, I have in some cases lost and recovered customers from these types sometimes it takes awhile. Last one was because of purchasing department vs the personnel actually using the equipment - as it was explained to me the stink got so bad that the upper management finally got more than a nose full. As someone else posted Karma.


----------



## Ayatollah (Dec 4, 2014)

My neighbor had a dead Accacia tree in the front yard when they moved in last year. this tree was really dead, and very dry. about 50 feet tall, and the bark was just hanging on. I warned them about the thing snapping in a wind and falling on their fence, house or car. She took some bids the other day and asked advice about looking up contractors license. Couple of legit guys gave her a bid, and three quasi tree guys gave her a bid. One guy was a landscaper, with no license; another guy was a tree guy with no license. The latter had liability insurance, but no workers comp. He also offered her a "today" discount. She ended up weakening and taking the no-comp guy for 4 hundred something. His crew came...3 guys, and cut it down. I wouldn't have climbed that thing myself, because it was so very dry and brittle...and cracked. They got it down without incident, but what idiot works a three man crew climbing trees without workmans comp. they can jail you for that in this state.
I put the moisture meter on it today after it was down. the branches were 5 and 6%. The main trunk was still holding in the center about 23, but everything else was dry, dry. dry


----------



## Climb-Ax™ (Feb 1, 2015)

The best thing to do is to promote a professional image. Educate customers on the danger involved in having a tree removed (it is the most dangerous profession) in literature or on your website. Let customers know that your company is insured by sending them proof. The proof must have their name as additionally insured. Have this information sent to them via email or in the mail, while providing them your estimate. Let them know they can be held accountable; if someone is hurt on their property by hiring an uninsured person that doesn't carry workman's comp. Most intelligent customers will make the right decision. You see so many of these people, especially after a major storm. Be safe.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 1, 2015)

Anistontree152 said:


> I am a climber and on my home I look and see a ladder up in the tree about 40 foot tied to the tree and a guy standing up on it losing down what looked like a roll of yarn to lower a limb so I stop to check. It out and they are operetta ting out the back of a explorer woth Poulan chain saw the guy says well first no teeth and he says someone stole his spurs and equipment and the guy up on he ladder as me if I know a guy he met in jail the tree is between a fence and a house my question is how do you stop people like this from posing as tree removal experts ? It just irritates me


Pull the ladder out


----------



## Climb-Ax™ (Feb 1, 2015)

Ladders should come with a warning label, "NOT INTENDED FOR TREE REMOVAL PROJECTS, MAY CAUSE DEATH OR SERIOUS INJURY".


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 1, 2015)

Climb-Ax™ said:


> Ladders should come with a warning label, "NOT INTENDED FOR TREE REMOVAL PROJECTS, MAY CAUSE DEATH OR SERIOUS INJURY".


They should, there have definitely been enough deaths and injury's from tree work with ladders to warrant that.


----------



## Climb-Ax™ (Feb 1, 2015)

I would rather insult someone's ego, rather than see them get hurt. Don't be afraid to question someone's practice. Stop them, offer them assistance or education on proper techniques on tree removal. You might be saving someone's life or avoiding a disaster. Be the bigger person, most people appreciate help and guidance.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 1, 2015)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

This is getting old, so the answer is to not be in the same pond as them.
Jeff,,,


----------

